# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος .

## gkourtis

Θα ήθελα βοήθεια για την αγορά εξοπλισμού και την εγκατάσταση της κεραίας. Είμαι στο Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## schatzin

Καλώς όρισες στην κοινότητα

Διάβασε αυτά πρώτα και θα σου λυθούν οι περισσότερες απορίες

---> http://www.awmn.net/quickstart/ 
---> http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/ 
---> http://www.awmn.net/awmnlinks.html 
---> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=15 
---> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5411

----------

